

Lulzsec suspect arrested by scotland yard - rakkhi
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/21/lulzsec-suspect-arrested-scotland-yard/

======
johkra
Please change the title. "Lulzsec suspect arrested scotland yard" implies to
me that it was the suspect who arrested scotland yard, whereas the suspect was
actually arrested _by_ scotland yard.

Edit: Thank you!

